# 2017 National Sportsman Championship



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

For more information click here: HOCOC Slot Car Racing - Home


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Race Results*

For the race results click here: Results & Standings - HOCOC Slot Car Racing

NSC podium









NSC Winners









Best appearing Sportsman









Best Appearing Sportsman winner









Open podium









Open winners


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*More Pictures*

Whelen podium









Whelen winners









ralphthorneracing does our plaques


----------

